# Baby Poppets (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Introducing Baby Poppets.

I've been having fun with this baby  Baby Poppet measures inches 9 inches/23cms sitting and 13 inches/33cms from head to toe.

The package includes lots of outfits, plus a step by step assembly guide to help you assemble your Baby and also a Doll Hair Tutorial, which will give you lots of options for adding hair. This tutorial has links to the various sites where your can purchase the different yarns, it is also full of photos, hints and tips. As the file is quite large I would urge you to print only the knitting directions. Save and view on screen the assembly and tutorial.

These Babies are knitted in Double Knit but directions are included for Aran or Worsted Weight, the baby will just be a little larger.

Price: £4.80/$5.80

Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/244833705/baby-poppets-including-doll-hair?ref=shop_home_active_1

More information here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-poppets


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh Pat! How adorable, we will be watching new babies appear soon !


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Another wonderful pattern. You have a lovely touch with faces and hair. Great designer. All of the babes in your picture are darling.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  really appreciate your lovely comments!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Love all your Baby Poppets! Another great pattern to add to my ever growing collection. You are a very talented lady!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeeaaaa! Here you are, you little darlings. My Poppets have been waiting patiently for siblings to be born. Pat, you are amazing; these Baby Poppets are gorgeous. My goodness, you've got a bit carried away there with them all. Are you telling us that once you've got one, they grow on you? Lol. That hair is perfect and I love their outfits. Is there any chance we could see them all in close up. Oh I love them all. Awww. I've got the pattern. Thank you Sweetie. xxx


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the hair ribbons! Another winner!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Another adorable pattern!! Thanks for letting us know...


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

OOOOH! too cute! Love the size of them too!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Introducing Baby Poppets.
> 
> I've been having fun with this baby  Baby Poppet measures inches 9 inches/23cms sitting and 13 inches/33cms from head to toe.
> 
> ...


I have just been informed by a friend that the price for this pattern on Etsy comes out dearer than I have quoted here. This is because Etsy adds on tax, it's is nothing to do with me. If you click onto the Ravelry link you will see other websites that the pattern can be purchased for the stated $5.80. Many apologies for this discrepancy.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I have just been informed by a friend that the price for this pattern on Etsy comes out dearer than I have quoted here. This is because Etsy adds on tax, it's is nothing to do with me. If you click onto the Ravelry link you will see other websites that the pattern can be purchased for the stated $5.80. Many apologies for this discrepancy.


Just checked and Craftsy does have it listed for $5.80.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Just checked and Craftsy does have it listed for $5.80.


Craftsy don't add the tax


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Pat, I just am in love with the Baby Poppet! They are so cute and have so many wonderful clothes to change into. I just received the pattern and was so surprised. The price is terrific for all that you are getting in the pack. Even with the tax that Etsy charges it is still most worth it. You seem to outdo yourself with each new pattern. Thank you so very much for all the hard work you do getting the designs just right and the patterns done without a bunch of errors to have to correct or figure out what you are doing!!! They are so easy to follow and all because of your hard work.
My hands are hurting, but they are itching to get started on this little doll!!! I am getting my yarn gathered up while letting my hands rest for the evening!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pat, you have done it again and you never cease to amaze me! 

These Baby Poppets are adorable and there are so many options with the pattern!

Thank you for designing this lovely pattern and it is going to remind me of mt childhood when I played with Baby Dolls!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Pat, I just am in love with the Baby Poppet! They are so cute and have so many wonderful clothes to change into. I just received the pattern and was so surprised. The price is terrific for all that you are getting in the pack. Even with the tax that Etsy charges it is still most worth it. You seem to outdo yourself with each new pattern. Thank you so very much for all the hard work you do getting the designs just right and the patterns done without a bunch of errors to have to correct or figure out what you are doing!!! They are so easy to follow and all because of your hard work.
> My hands are hurting, but they are itching to get started on this little doll!!! I am getting my yarn gathered up while letting my hands rest for the evening!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

All of your patterns are adorable. I loved seeing all the poppets being born but this baby poppet I could not resist. Just purchased the pattern from Craftsy and have it in my iBooks. Thank you for such value. Looking forward to creating a baby.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are so cute! They even have "outie" belly buttons!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness oh my goodness oh my goodness!!!! Look at these precious Baby Poppets!!!! Pat, you've gone and done it again!!! You have incredible talent and imagination and this new creation is as perfect as all of your other ones. I can't wait to make my Baby because I know it will be a fun and easy knit, just like your others! Thank you for designing these Babies for us to make, love and enjoy!!!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh Miss Pat, you have out done yourself again. Now I know why you have been so quiet lately. You have been playing with your dolls again. And look at what you have created to keep our little fingers busy again. You are just one AMAZING lady that's for sure. All the outfits and different types of hairs oh my goodness. These are just truly ADORABLE and CUTE and I'm going to have lots of fun making these. I just love all the options with the pattern too. And the best part of your pattern is.. IT'S SO EASY TO FOLLOW.... Yes indeed. And lets not forget all the photo shoots you did in the step by step too. Another GREAT pattern Pat. Thank you..


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

They are too cute! ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> They are so cute! They even have "outie" belly buttons!


They can be innies if you poke them in with a knitting needle


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

JoRae said:


> All of your patterns are adorable. I loved seeing all the poppets being born but this baby poppet I could not resist. Just purchased the pattern from Craftsy and have it in my iBooks. Thank you for such value. Looking forward to creating a baby.


Thank you


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So stinkin' cute!! Love them


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

So cute - there's no end to your talent, Pat :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are so adorable. You come up with the most amazing patterns :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pinklady1uk (Jan 4, 2013)

love these little ones i have a grandaughter who is 7 months and she will love one of these and i can do matching outfits for them pat you have done your self proud and keep them all coming love the variety of all the diffrent animals and the dolls are just perfect cant wait to see all the bits to go with them xxx


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Cuteness overload. Thank you, once again. I know I don't have to tell you this, but I hope you never stop designing.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all  Lil I'll never stop designing, ideas buzzing around my head all the time lol! Just started a new one.

What a great idea Pinklady! I'll have to remember that for my granddaughter, not that I'm good at knitting things that actually have to fit a body lol!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Ho Pat you are amazing, the baby poppets are gorgeous, you are so creative. They are all as cute as and their little clothes are so sweet too.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you Pat! Have just downloaded the pattern, looks like all the WIPs are going to have to wait a while!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Pat.....I am doomed....another cutie to go with Dumpling and Poppets...wow between you and Lorraine, my toy knitting will never be done...but then I will just have to use up all this yarn I have. 

I really love your patterns!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

So so cute!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Corndolly said:


> Thank you Pat! Have just downloaded the pattern, looks like all the WIPs are going to have to wait a while!!


Thank you  Hope you enjoy your Baby Poppet


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi Pat.....I am doomed....another cutie to go with Dumpling and Poppets...wow between you and Lorraine, my toy knitting will never be done...but then I will just have to use up all this yarn I have.
> 
> I really love your patterns!!!!!!!!


Aww you know you love it


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh well, aren't these just the 'ants pants'? Well done Pat for another beautiful pattern.

Wish I could make more hours in the day to make these gorgeous designs of yours.

I have all the yarn ready in a bag for a baby dumpling (took it to Japan with me on the cruise) but other necessities have taken over. Sabai needed gloves and hat for going to the 'snow' next week. Obviously we don't get snow in Adelaide but she's going to 'snow play' at the Ice Arena. Nearly finished the hat and gloves.

These babies are adorable. You never cease to amaze me with your talents.

Love and hugs to the family. Leanna x


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

And the hits keep on a comen!!!! You are simply awesome!!!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Really Beautiful Work !


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Awwwww. Way too much cuteness going on here, Pat! Lovin' the belly button! Looking forward to seeing all the new babies being born here on the forum.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Poppers are really lovely.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all so adorable!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Another cutie - love all your designs.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

They are adorable. This motivates me to make my first Poppet. Have all the instructions just have been distracted by Minions etc.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Just bought the pattern this morning &#128512;


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Livingwaters said:


> Just bought the pattern this morning 😀


Thank you


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Love them!!


----------



## jjaa (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful work - they are lovely!!!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Aww you know you love it


Yes, I really do....baby toys go fast and you see the finished product so quickly...instant gratification...also, my kids and grandkids are so much more impressed with dolls and animals than lace shawl????? (of course I like the shawls too)


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

So adorable ,you are such a talented lady ..wish I was as talented as you ...will have to make this one ,too cute !


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

These Babies are so darn cute! Little stinkers, every one!! How can any of us resist making a few. The only problem is all the other stuff on my MUST DO FIRST list. Sometimes I just hate that list. But it's things that have been promised, so, once again I keep my word, and lag behind. BUT IT'S NOT BECAUSE I WANT TO BE LAST!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Just Darling! Your talent is amazing! xx


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

My dear friend.. just knew your silence meant you were hard at work creating something beautiful.. and adorable.. She is a cutie.. Could that wee grand have anything to do with your new mindset?  My best wishes and love the design.. xo wendy


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Goodness me, Pat, I have got 4 commissions already and an eager pair of GDs looking and waiting patiently.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Another wonderful pattern Pat. They're so adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Another fabulous design Pat, bought it this morning.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Have it on bookmark to order as soon as I'm not working. Thanks for another beautiful baby.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> My dear friend.. just knew your silence meant you were hard at work creating something beautiful.. and adorable.. She is a cutie.. Could that wee grand have anything to do with your new mindset?  My best wishes and love the design.. xo wendy


I was actually away for two weeks angel  My darling father in law passed away and we had to return to Himself's family home for the burial and supporting his poor mother. Such a sad time


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone 

Wow Chris that's great, at least these little ones don't take a lot of knitting so you will fly through them all lol!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

They are so beautiful Pat, I love them. &#128158; Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> I was actually away for two weeks angel  My darling father in law passed away and we had to return to Himself's family home for the burial and supporting his poor mother. Such a sad time


I'm so sorry to hear that Pat. Sending lots of love to you. 💞 Ros


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Pat. Sending lots of love to you. 💞 Ros


Thank you x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I was actually away for two weeks angel  My darling father in law passed away and we had to return to Himself's family home for the burial and supporting his poor mother. Such a sad time


So sorry to hear of the sad news of your FIL's passing. DH's Mum will miss him. Pass on our love to DH at this sad time.

Hugs Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

leannab said:


> So sorry to hear of the sad news of your FIL's passing. DH's Mum will miss him. Pass on our love to DH at this sad time.
> 
> Hugs Leanna x


Thank you Leanna, I will


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Bringing this one to a close as it's reached the 5 page limit. Thank you Pat for bringing us a lovely new pattern!


----------

